# Umstieg Paintshop -> Photoshop - Farbwechsler gesucht...



## borchi (18. Januar 2004)

hallo,

im paintshop gab es so ein prima farbwechsel werkzeug, eine farbe makieren und dann durch eine andere ersetze, wie malen mit dme pinsel.

gibt es eine ähnlich einfache funktion auf im photoshop 7?

danke für eure hilfe...


----------



## Dick Starbuck (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

die gesuchte Funktion findest du unter:

Bild >> Einstellungen >> Farbe ersetzen

Gruß, Dick 

P.S.: Achte doch bitte in Zukunft auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung.


----------



## borchi (18. Januar 2004)

hab ich ausporbiert, ist nicht so toll wie im paintshop aber ich glaube ich komme damit klar....


----------



## Mythos007 (18. Januar 2004)

Wie wäre es mit dem Füllwerkzeug (G)? Einfach eine Farbe
einstellen und auf die Farbe die geändert werden soll klicken
schon bist Du fertig... In der Werkzeugoptionsleiste kannst
Du sogar die Toleranzwerte für das Füllwerkzeug bestimmen...

Einfacher geht’s nun wirklich nicht... - mfg Mythos007


----------



## borchi (18. Januar 2004)

danke, das ist toll...


----------

